# rechner erkennt platte und dvd-rom nicht



## fasty (30. November 2002)

hi,

bin gerade dabei einen neuen rechner zusammenzubasteln, nur gibt es dabei ein problem:

beim booten werden weder die festplatte noch das dvd-rom erkannt...
egal ob mit normalem ide oder 80 pol kabel ... in meinem jetzigen rechner werden sie aber erkannt ...
die platte hängt am ide1 als master und das dvd-rom am ide2 ebenfalls als master ...

mainboard: msi kt3 ultra2
festplatte: ibm 80gig
dvd-rom: toshiba sdm1712

jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## fasty (2. Dezember 2002)

so ... obengenanntes problem hat sich erledigt, dafür hab ich jetzt wieder ein anderes  

ich muss vor jedem booten das bios per jumper reseten sonst bleibt er gleich am anfang hängen ...


----------

